# Embarc any Uclulet this summer?



## Tacoma (Jun 24, 2020)

I was curious if this resort is available this summer because of border restrictions. Was hoping I could arrange a rental or trade with an owner. PM me if interested.


----------



## Chrisky (Jun 24, 2020)

It will all depend on if and when the Canadian government opens up the border to casual travellers. Right now closed to July 21st.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jun 24, 2020)

Chrisky said:


> It will all depend on if and when the Canadian government opens up the border to casual travellers. Right now closed to July 21st.



It could be open for domestic Canadian travellers, a group that I'm pretty sure includes Tacoma.

I know I'm considering domestic options within Canada if my next couple trips to the US need to get cancelled.


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 24, 2020)

Yes I'm Canadian that's why I think there could be openings. I love the long beach area. July I am staying in my province of Alberta since the BRMR week I owned was rented to an American so combined with a few nights in Jasper I will stay close to home. In August I have a week at the Grand Okanagan resort in downtown Kelowna followed by 4 nights on Orcas Island and 3 in Vancouver (both Worldmark).  Since this is a grouped reservation if I can't go to one both get cancelled. I have backup nights in Vancouver just in case. Bizarro I own worldmark if you want to go to one of their Canadian locations.


----------



## VanX (Jun 28, 2020)

S


Tacoma said:


> Yes I'm Canadian that's why I think there could be openings. I love the long beach area. July I am staying in my province of Alberta since the BRMR week I owned was rented to an American so combined with a few nights in Jasper I will stay close to home. In August I have a week at the Grand Okanagan resort in downtown Kelowna followed by 4 nights on Orcas Island and 3 in Vancouver (both Worldmark).  Since this is a grouped reservation if I can't go to one both get cancelled. I have backup nights in Vancouver just in case. Bizarro I own worldmark if you want to go to one of their Canadian locations.



Still planning for Kelowna in August @Tacoma?

We are staying in the Delta Grand next week in a 1bedroom - room 323. We stayed there in early June and nothing was open and the resort was fenced closed. Hoping more will be open next week.


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 28, 2020)

Still planning on going. Since I own the week I have already paid the maintenance fees. Even though we've been 3 times already we have never used the pools so things closed won't really affect us. We like to walk a lot and go for drives.  I will miss the Mexican restaurant if it's closed. The BC premier is actually encouraging Albertans to come travel this summer so hopefully we'll be good. The test is in about 3 weeks when we go to Jasper (an Airbnb room) and our week at BRMR. We mostly cook in the room so even closed restaurants won't really bother us.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jun 28, 2020)

Tacoma said:


> Yes I'm Canadian that's why I think there could be openings. I love the long beach area. July I am staying in my province of Alberta since the BRMR week I owned was rented to an American so combined with a few nights in Jasper I will stay close to home. In August I have a week at the Grand Okanagan resort in downtown Kelowna followed by 4 nights on Orcas Island and 3 in Vancouver (both Worldmark).  Since this is a grouped reservation if I can't go to one both get cancelled. I have backup nights in Vancouver just in case. Bizarro I own worldmark if you want to go to one of their Canadian locations.



Thanks! I own WM as well, and have reservations at WM Vancouver and Victoria in August that are potential back up plans. It's starting to look like my August trip to the US is very likely to not happen...


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 28, 2020)

I did think you might own Worldmark. At least we have 4 locations to vacation in and use our points at.


----------

